# Tribute to a one-in-a-million best friend



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

I made a short video tribute to my amazing dog and posted it one You Tube. From being featured on the evening news here in Vancouver Canada, to his 'appearance' on Who Wants To Be A Millionaire, to climbing ladders and flushing toilets...KASPER was quite a clown.

He trained me everyday.

Please enjoy,
and please share!!!

Gary.

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJQhKg8PgH8


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Gary,

He was a beautiful boy. The pain of his loss, nearly everyone on this board has experienced, and it is devastating. You must have so many wonderful memories of him, and your tribute shows the love you have for him. Keep these in your heart forever. 

R.I.P., Kaspar.

Susan


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

PLEASE Share the You Tube video to everybody you know? And thanks kindly.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How precious the time, how beautiful the memories. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He was a handsome boy. Rest In Peace Kasper...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

KasperCanada said:


> PLEASE Share the You Tube video to everybody you know? And thanks kindly.


Just to let you know, I had to copy and paste to make the link to your video work. Can you post a live link? (they rarely work for me, either!)

Susan


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost your boy, RIP Kasper




Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Just to let you know, I had to copy and paste to make the link to your video work. Can you post a live link? (they rarely work for me, either!)
> 
> Susan


I couldnt copy/paste the link, keep getting Safari can not open the file, local file only.


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

SORRY ABOUT THE LINK 

Kasper was a descendant of the 1987 Westminster Dog Show BEST IN SHOW WINNER!
And quite the clown!

Please view. Please enjoy! Please feel free to SHARE!!!


GO DIRECTLY TO YOUTUBE AND TYPE THE NAME:


Kasper Canada


.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We can post it here.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute! It is obvious that Kasper was a much loved companion. 

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kasper is gorgeous,  he had the best dad!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Kasper. No matter how long we have these wonderful companions it is never enough.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a handsome boy, and im so sorry for your loss. Lovely tribute to your boy.


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks for all who've viewed this. Only goes the temperament of our German Shepherds to be able to go from biting a bad guys arm off, to the next second lying peacefully with a newborn! Kasper was quite a clown...if you haven't seen it yet YOU ARE IN FOR QUITE A LAUGH IN YOUR DAY. 
Click the movie 2 or 3 posts above this one .....up above here.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Enjoyed your video -Kasper had a good life with you


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Cute video and very nice dog. 

I see it's been a few years since Kasper left you. Have you ever gotten another?


----------



## KasperCanada (Mar 10, 2002)

Yes. I rescued his 'nephew' at age 2. Called HIM Casper with a C!

He died last fall ironically of the same internal bleeding spleen tumor!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I loved his tricks!  He reminded me so much of my first dog. She looked quite a bit like him, but she wasn't nearly as much of a clown lol. My third white shepherd however is quite the silly boy. 

Hemangiosarcoma is a horrid disease.  My parents lost their dog to it, and I've seen many a wonderful dog plagued with it. So sorry for your losses.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. I have lost a dog to that same disease.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh a descendent of Hatter and a beauty, for sure...hard to find another dog like that...but my husband says, and I have to agree (since most of us just can't have an unlimited number of dogs at once)..."when you lose one, it allows you to know another". And then yet another...and on and on thru our lifetimes. Because once you've had a german shepherd dog, it's unlikely you'll ever be up for any other breed. They are somethin'. All of 'em.


----------

